# Azolla



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

This is a plant that we picked up in Florida while at the AGA convention. It actually has some interesting uses to man as seen here.

Unfortunately, it doesn't have much use to me, acting as a fancier form of duckweed.

Anyone here want some of this before I nuke it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This is a cool floater. It's much easier to control than duckweed.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How is the growth rate on this one? I would like to get some from you to try. 

If anyone is interested but not wanted to drive out to Tex Gal, I live near by Tex Gal but work by DFW Airport. I would be willing to meet anyone who wanted some.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill, I have a terrible weakness for these little floaters. Could you bring some to the next meeting?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

@Digital_Gods - I don't know how to quantify that for you. It is certainly slower than duck weed.

@Michael - I'll make sure you get some.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Bill,
I'll take some if it's still available!
Cindy*


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Could you bring some to the next meeting?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, I'll be holding of on cleaning it out until the meeting. I'll bring it all there.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a game plan.


----------

